# Platform pedal question...ouch !!!!



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

*How many people are dumb enough to get injuried !!!!*

This should be good...:thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

1. Much less likely to happen after you learned this lesson
2. Less likely to happen with 5.10s
3. Pants will kinda solve it, some DH armor will...not all DH armor has protection on the back.
4. It will still happen, there is no avoiding it.
5. That ain't carnage...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

CharacterZero said:


> 1. Much less likely to happen after you learned this lesson
> 2. Less likely to happen with 5.10s
> 3. Pants will kinda solve it, some DH armor will...not all DH armor has protection on the back.
> 4. It will still happen, there is no avoiding it.
> 5. That ain't carnage...


Nothing to add your honor.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

more grip is the answer not less. You'll have better luck when you get your 5 10's


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

it just comes with the territory. try dirt jumping and learning tricks. my legs look like they were attacked by badgers


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I get worse cuts walking off trail to take a leak.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Those are scrapes :nono: 

Shaved legs and purple pedals 

Get used to that kind of stuff if you ride flats. I am pretty much immune to the pain from pedal wounds from riding pro trials for 8 years back in the day.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

i have a hole in my shin from a road pedal. my cleat was covered in ice and i slipped trying to clip in. i now have a hole about the diameter of a quarter where the muscle is just dead, its just skin over bone right there. this happened through jeans and neoprene tights and wool socks (cold commute that day)

moral of the story, all pedals hurt when you whack your legs on them, so suck it up and ride.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

CharacterZero said:


> 5. That ain't carnage...


Get 24 stiches in your shin then come and talk about your scars


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

You can get exactly what you need at http://www.stopbeingsuchalittlegirl.com


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Seriously?

Both my shins are almost permamangled. Mostly from my refusal to wear shin protection. I like the freedom that Kyle Straights provide but there is a cost to not wearing shin gaurds.

Soooo... You could always try a pair of these. They don't have pins but provide excellent barefoot traction.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

This is getting good !!!!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

boogenman said:


> Shaved legs and purple pedals


My mind's eye helped me avoid that first part till you mentioned it.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe i am lucky but i haven't slipped a pedal in a long long time. I think my worst shin injuries is when im walking my bike.

Try flatter pedals. The flatter they are the less they will try to roll out from under you. The welgo pedals are tall and pretty small so they roll really easy.

Ever since being on canfield pedals i haven't had any problems or even came close to rolling a pedal. 

Any pedal like atomlab, deity, or kona wah wah's will be tons better.

And like everyone else has said, man up.... The last time i jacked my legs up (i was using welgo's too) it was pretty deep and went the entire lenth of my calf in 3 places. Just throw some dirt on there and keep riding ha ha


----------



## RippinHellion (Aug 26, 2009)

Tattoo work was done by crankbrothers 5050 with the long pins.


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

Now that is pedal damage!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

CharacterZero said:


> My mind's eye helped me avoid that first part till you mentioned it.


did he cut himself shaving?


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Hey Rippin, yer gonna need a sharper razor if yer planning on shaving yer legs agin in the future.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

*Is this the women's forum???*

you better call your mommy and sell your bike....

man I have deeper scratches from the girls I date (and that's the ones that like me)...you need to stop drinking your wine coolers and wine and start drinking beer, tequilla and Mr Jack (Jack Danials)...it solves all feminine issues ...you might even grow some hair on those legs you sissy

frickin babies and girls


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

RippinHellion said:


> Tattoo work was done by crankbrothers 5050 with the long pins.


Thats insane.....I really cant risk that kind of injury,but my ride experiance with the flats blew away my clipless.The falts were pure moto in the wall type berms:thumbsup: 
How about the strailines,they use machined pins that look to be a bit more tame


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Agree with SMT learn to use ya pedals and HTFU or pony up and wear long pads.

5:10s do help though.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

5.10s are cool for those with feet small enough to run em...
skate shoes (Vans or DC for me) work just fine...
shin guards aren't as popular as they used to be, but still handy if you're worried about your shins. (As opposed to just knees )


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

AMCAT said:


> Thats insane.....I really cant risk that kind of injury,but my ride experiance with the flats blew away my clipless.The falts were pure moto in the wall type berms:thumbsup:
> How about the strailines,they use machined pins that look to be a bit more tame


A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
















That is my leg after a mild run in with them.


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

AWWWW poor baby. Come cry to me when you have to actually pull the pedal out of your shin bone.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I hear clapping....wait that's just your vagina lips flapping from the wind. 
It's mountain biking. Grow a pair of balls or order a pair of lyrca shorts and ride on the pavement.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

This is what happens when the Emo boys(girls?) start riding bikes.

Cry Emo Boy Cry :cryin:


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

RippinHellion said:


> Tattoo work was done by crankbrothers 5050 with the long pins.


WOW I tore my shin up while riding trials once and it looked identical to your wound! My 3 cuts were just a bit lower on my shin. I am now hairless where the cus were.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Meh...not so much a "cat" are ya? Or, did you mean to use the other word for a "cat"?









j/k maing


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

AMCAT said:


> Thats insane.....I really cant risk that kind of injury,but my ride experiance with the flats blew away my clipless.The falts were pure moto in the wall type berms:thumbsup:
> How about the strailines,they use machined pins that look to be a bit more tame


Seriously why can't you afford this kind of injury? Shins are fairly insensitive to paint compared to the rest of the body and its hardly an injury as you can walk easily with it, same for riding. Are you a shin model? Unless your job relies on looks than what's the problem. My friends already asked me not to wear shorts because of the scars and I mostly ride clipless and full shinguards. If you ride your bike you will get hurt, **** happens and get over it. And yes - more grip solves the problem better - 5.10 shoes.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Go back to clipless.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

iridemtb said:


> AWWWW poor baby. Come cry to me when you have to actually pull the pedal out of your shin bone.


LOL...Your missing the point of my post,I have a vein that sticks way out on my leg when the weather heats up and I'm in better shape.So I asked my doctor if the pedal was to have hit the vien what would have happend and he told me if it was tore open the blood would just gush out.:nono: 
As stated I dont care about the wounds,there a joke...:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Get shin pads that protect your calf. There at least a couple different ones out there.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

*you didn't REALLY ask a doctor what would happen if a large vein gets cut did you?*

hope he didn't bust that whole Santa/EasterBunny/toothfairy thing for you too.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

AMCAT said:


> LOL...Your missing the point of my post,I have a vein that sticks way out on my leg when the weather heats up and I'm in better shape.So I asked my doctor if the pedal was to have hit the vien what would have happend and he told me if it was tore open the blood would just gush out.:nono:
> As stated I dont care about the wounds,there a joke...:thumbsup:


flap flap flap....so does everyone else


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Good god man! First of all (ts), do you shave your legs? Second, did your cat scratch the back of your leg? 

No offense, but that's the pussiest picture of an "injury" that I have ever seen. I felt like a ***** for taking a pic of my softball sized, bright purple ankle with my camera phone, then finding out that it wasn't even broke, but just twisted something fierce.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> *Is this the women's forum???*
> 
> you better call your mommy and sell your bike....
> 
> ...


Hahaha! F***ing A man!


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

AMCAT said:


> ...lets face it,being a guy rules:thumbsup:


I think you might have yourself confused. Have that doctor check out your lady-parts next time you are in for an injury like this.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 31, 2007)

norbar said:


> Are you a shin model?


:lol:


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Put your socks back on man! Those chaps are far worse than your bobo.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks like he might need a pedicure and some cracked heel cream too... ouch those heel cracks can be nasty!


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Be careful when you are trying your hand at jumping obstacles.






...more funny whiners.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

4JawChuck said:


> ...more funny whiners.


The top two of those sucked, but the crying girl was a little better. :nono:

_Edit: Originial poster reminds me more of this kid:_






_EDIT EDIT: This thread has turned to fail._


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

iridemtb said:


> AWWWW poor baby. Come cry to me when you have to actually pull the pedal out of your shin bone.


Hey,just because your dumb enough to embed your pedal into your shin dont bring me into it...LOL


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

AMCAT said:


> LOL...Your missing the point of my post,I have a vein that sticks way out on my leg when the weather heats up and I'm in better shape.So I asked my doctor if the pedal was to have hit the vien what would have happend and he told me if it was tore open the blood would just gush out.:nono:
> As stated I dont care about the wounds,there a joke...:thumbsup:


post in the womens forum ,./...........they might care


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Now for the real story.....this was a set up,just looking to see how many BOZO I SUCK IN WITH THIS BOGUS TREAD....How bout all the "its time to man up" responses,it was a good laugh
You have to admit it was some good goof,....LOL


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

haha WoW! that would be sooo funny to do that.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Something you should read.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

lol that actually sounds like it would be an interesting read if it's written properly.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread delivers.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> *Is this the women's forum???*
> 
> you better call your mommy and sell your bike....
> 
> ...


It was meant to be a goof and your were just dumb enough to bite on it chump.Yhea,I went to the doctors and spent $200.00 to ask him if I could bleed to death if I cut my leg,you beleive that ?? Way to much jack for you..
Hey and dump that over priced,over hyped-femed out-intense,they're the ulimate rich kid posser bike bro..:nono: 
So let it rip,and keep on tripping...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## erguy (May 11, 2008)

shaved legs are roadie legs more aerodynamic. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Archi-Magus said:


> Good god man! First of all (ts), do you shave your legs? Second, did your cat scratch the back of your leg?
> 
> No offense, but that's the pussiest picture of an "injury" that I have ever seen. I felt like a ***** for taking a pic of my softball sized, bright purple ankle with my camera phone, then finding out that it wasn't even broke, but just twisted something fierce.


It was a goof....you have to admit its been a good laugh:thumbsup:


----------



## tommyeflight89 (May 24, 2009)

Jeez, I had no idea the thread would evolve into this.

Quite honestly, you're making threads in a DH-FR forum.
This confirms my long standing idea that alot of people say they ride 'DH-FR" to feel like are tough and extreme. This thread reminds me of an earlier thread where an extreme rider decked out in gear, full face, goggles etc had skinny girl legs that resembled chicken legs. Must be one heck of a bada$$ biker.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i think the part about him asking his doc the vein question was real. as real as johnny cash wore black. 

i don't ride dh (topographically challenged) but I do have dh "moments" on my AM bike a few times a year. (gotta go along way to get some) & have good times with my djer at bmx tracks. the op did create entertainment...


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

AMCAT said:


> It was meant to be a goof and your were just dumb enough to bite on it chump.Yhea,I went to the doctors and spent $200.00 to ask him if I could bleed to death if I cut my leg,you beleive that ?? Way to much jack for you..
> Hey and dump that over priced,over hyped-femed out-intense,they're the ulimate rich kid posser bike bro..:nono:
> So let it rip,and keep on tripping...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Man. That's the most desperate attempt to salvage pride I've ever seen.

Desperate, failed attempt,.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Saw that Sorority chick on Tosh.0's Web Redemption a few weeks ago. Frickin' hilarious.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

tommyeflight89 said:


> Jeez, I had no idea the thread would evolve into this....


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

honourablegeorge said:


> Man. That's the most desperate attempt to salvage pride I've ever seen.
> 
> Desperate, failed attempt,.


Yhea I'm going to go to the doctors (without heath insurance i may add) to ask him advice on if I were to cut my leg out on the trails...LOL
Salvage pride...who give a flying fuok


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

53119 said:


> *you didn't REALLY ask a doctor what would happen if a large vein gets cut did you?*
> 
> hope he didn't bust that whole Santa/EasterBunny/toothfairy thing for you too.


Hell no,I dont even have heath insurance bro...so at $200.00 a visit I'd rather go for a new fox dhx coil...:thumbsup: 
You have to admit it was good goof,now back to the easter bunny ??? you mean its not for real...:eekster:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

honourablegeorge said:


> Man. That's the most desperate attempt to salvage pride I've ever seen.
> 
> Desperate, failed attempt,.


I agree...FAIL


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

AMCAT said:


> It was meant to be a goof and your were just dumb enough to bite on it chump.Yhea,I went to the doctors and spent $200.00 to ask him if I could bleed to death if I cut my leg,you beleive that ?? Way to much jack for you..
> Hey and dump that over priced,over hyped-femed out-intense,they're the ulimate rich kid posser bike bro..:nono:
> So let it rip,and keep on tripping...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:





AMCAT said:


> Now for the real story.....this was a set up,just looking to see how many BOZO I SUCK IN WITH THIS BOGUS TREAD....How bout all the "its time to man up" responses,it was a good laugh
> You have to admit it was some good goof,....LOL


lets see

guy post on forum
guy takes a lot of slack for being a p u ssy
guy tries to defend himself to no avail
guy tries does an about face to try and save his creed
guy makes derogatory remarks about another poster's bike

guy fails on all catagories.....did I miss anything on the cliff notes for all post on this thread??


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

the whole time I was reading all the "little girl" comments I bit my tongue because I actually thought I was looking at female legs...

(by that I don't mean I was going to unleash teh sexist lol)


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

53119 said:


> i think the part about him asking his doc the vein question was real. as real as johnny cash wore black.
> 
> i don't ride dh (topographically challenged) but I do have dh "moments" on my AM bike a few times a year. (gotta go along way to get some) & have good times with my djer at bmx tracks. the op did create entertainment...


Heres the deal,my dads in the hospital and hes not in great shape so thx for the good laughs:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

AMCAT said:


> Heres the deal,my dads in the hospital and hes not in great shape so thx for the good laughs:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


honestly amcat...I will stick up for you

remember the party where you were drinking and you shaved your chest a little then made out with that, as you said" slightly big girl...it was priceless...way better then your shaved girlie legs with a few scratches


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

hahahahah omg oh no... dude there has no chance to escape...


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

I smell epic!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

4JawChuck said:


> I smell epic!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ]


I just spilled beer all over my keyboard I was laughing so hard...but I unplugged it and licked it up hardly wasted a drop


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

essenmeinstuff said:


> hahahahah omg oh no... dude there has no chance to escape...


Maybe that plastic chair will eventually buckle under the load and help save him from a pretty horrific morning surprise...


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

keep it rocking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i hope get got his gfriend drunk before she did that.....otheriwise i dunno if she be worth it.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

boogenman said:


> Get used to that kind of stuff if you ride flats. I am pretty much immune to the pain from pedal wounds from riding pro trials for 8 years back in the day.


Agreed. The skin damage doesn't really hurt because it happens so fast. What CAN hurt however, is if you get a bad whack on the ol' shinbones.

And it's not only flats by the way. Sharp pins do more damage, but my SPD's have done some damage as well. If you are really pushin hard, sometimes things go really wrong.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

AMCAT said:


> keep it rocking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah right...you failed


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yeah right...you failed


sticky this as a fair warning to all


----------



## betard_foosier (Apr 9, 2009)

> you need to stop drinking your wine coolers and wine and start drinking beer, tequilla and Mr Jack (Jack Danials)


DaniEl


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

AMCAT said:


> keep it rocking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Someone needs an epic beotch slap.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Hahhahaha, I have never laughed at a thread so much!


Yes, man up, it is part of the game.

This was from losing a pedal and rolling the foot into the berm.

Tore all outside ligs.

My foot got 3 times bigger, I could not wear shoes. It was black and blue on the bottom of my foot too.

I had to have the blood drained to reduce the swelling. What a pain in my A$$


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

AMCAT said:


> keep it rocking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


long as you keep tapdancing....


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

AMCAT said:


> It was a goof....you have to admit its been a good laugh:thumbsup:


Yeah, right. Stop covering your p*ssy, and man up.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i ride clipless on every mtb i own, BUT i wanted to cruise the town this week on my ss so i put some wellgo platforms on. had the same issue. 
main issue: pedals with angled backs and fronts like the ones you posted will ROLL. the roll off the flat top to the sides on me so i figure your the same. 
solution: get flatter pedal without edges like those wellgos?


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

holy sh!t man thats pretty bad! good thing you went to the doctor cause that could have been REAL serious. 
also, thanks for letting me know that if you cut a vien, blood will pour out. i guess thats a good thing to know


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Cable0guy said:


> Yeah, right. Stop covering your p*ssy, and man up.


and you should talk....you look like a freaking chick:nono:


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yeah right...you failed


Everyone failed,dont you see that...:thumbsup:


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

This thread is unbelievable. If I had posted the Op pic and you guys jumped on my a$$ like that I'd be taking a little trip to see what big rough tough bikers you guys really are. Give the guy some credit. He had the guts to post what he did. I would have never posted that pic, but then again I would never shave my legs either.  The guy could have deleted his pic and revised his posts to 'no comment ' then you guys would be the one's looking silly.

If you guys think it's a badge of honor to screw yourself up think again. It only shows stupidity and bad planning. Just wait until your older and you can't walk without ankle or knee pain, or you have permanent back pain , or you have dizzy spells because of an old neck or head injury.

So give the guy a break. He'll be the one most likely living without pain someday, and you'll be feeling old before your time.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

suba said:


> This thread is unbelievable. If I had posted the Op pic and you guys jumped on my a$$ like that I'd be taking a little trip to see what big rough tough bikers you guys really are. Give the guy some credit. He had the guts to post what he did. I would have never posted that pic, but then again I would never shave my legs either.  The guy could have deleted his pic and revised his posts to 'no comment ' then you guys would be the one's looking silly.
> 
> If you guys think it's a badge of honor to screw yourself up think again. It only shows stupidity and bad planning. Just wait until your older and you can't walk without ankle or knee pain, or you have permanent back pain , or you have dizzy spells because of an old neck or head injury.
> 
> So give the guy a break. He'll be the one most likely living without pain someday, and you'll be feeling old before your time.


ok mom,
I will be good


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

AMCAT said:


> and you should talk....you look like a freaking chick:nono:


Something tells me that isn't him. Since it's a picture of a girl. But congrats, you failed again.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

i avoided even clicking on this thread just because of the previous threads by the OP....glad i was bored and checked it out.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

suba said:


> This thread is unbelievable. If I had posted the Op pic and you guys jumped on my a$$ like that I'd be taking a little trip to see what big rough tough bikers you guys really are. Give the guy some credit. He had the guts to post what he did. I would have never posted that pic, but then again I would never shave my legs either.  The guy could have deleted his pic and revised his posts to 'no comment ' then you guys would be the one's looking silly.
> 
> If you guys think it's a badge of honor to screw yourself up think again. It only shows stupidity and bad planning. Just wait until your older and you can't walk without ankle or knee pain, or you have permanent back pain , or you have dizzy spells because of an old neck or head injury.
> 
> So give the guy a break. He'll be the one most likely living without pain someday, and you'll be feeling old before your time.


if you want to live your life as a pvssy be my guest. stop tying to make everyone else be a little girl to make yourself look less likeone


----------



## moocha88 (Apr 15, 2009)

lol @ this thread.
lol @ riding with no health insurance.
lolz.


----------



## moocha88 (Apr 15, 2009)

lol @ this thread
lol @ riding with no health insurance
lolz.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

brillantesdv said:


> i avoided even clicking on this thread just because of the previous threads by the OP....glad i was bored and checked it out.


At least were on the same page...that tread you posted a few weeks ago braging that you and your gay boyfriend were off to france for a wine tasteing tour this summer was so lame. 
But really,best off luck with your new love...:thumbsup:


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ok mom,
> I will be good


Shivers,you should be ashamed of yourself...posting and promoting the use of alcoholic beverages when you know damm well that theres some teenage freeriders that view MTBR..:nono: These kids are looking for direction "   " and the last thing of earth they need is exposer to drugs and alcohol...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I think its time you walk yourself to the back of the class and take a good hard look at yourself...:thumbsup: 
And,no more wise cracks from the rest of you guys...your all out of line..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

AMCAT said:


> Shivers,you should be ashamed of yourself...posting and promoting the use of alcoholic beverages when you know damm well that theres some teenage freeriders that view MTBR..:nono: These kids are looking for direction "   " and the last thing of earth the need is exposer to drugs and alcohol...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> I think its time you walk yourself to the back of the class and take a good hard look at yourself...:thumbsup:
> And,no more wise cracks from the rest of you guys...your all out of line..


don't look at me...I am drunk...I love your legs pretty boy


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

essenmeinstuff said:


> lol that actually sounds like it would be an interesting read if it's written properly.


Thats your idea of interesting...oh well


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

suba said:


> This thread is unbelievable. If I had posted the Op pic and you guys jumped on my a$$ like that I'd be taking a little trip to see what big rough tough bikers you guys really are. Give the guy some credit. He had the guts to post what he did. I would have never posted that pic, but then again I would never shave my legs either.  The guy could have deleted his pic and revised his posts to 'no comment ' then you guys would be the one's looking silly.
> 
> If you guys think it's a badge of honor to screw yourself up think again. It only shows stupidity and bad planning. Just wait until your older and you can't walk without ankle or knee pain, or you have permanent back pain , or you have dizzy spells because of an old neck or head injury.
> 
> So give the guy a break. He'll be the one most likely living without pain someday, and you'll be feeling old before your time.


Thx for backing me up,and your right on the $$$$...hey this is a rough group


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

isnt there some sort of emoticon usage limit on the forum?


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

blue109 said:


> isnt there some sort of emoticon usage limit on the forum?


OMG....


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

So i got here late.....wanted to see said shaved leg picture....it's gone.

But it is still in AMCAT's gallery. yea it's kinda funny with the little scratches and all.....

Now my question is for AMCAT. What's with the cut down flat bars on your bike? Even on a Nomad.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

coldsteele said:


> So i got here late.....wanted to see said shaved leg picture....it's gone.
> 
> But it is still in AMCAT's gallery. yea it's kinda funny with the little scratches and all.....
> 
> Now my question is for AMCAT. What's with the cut down flat bars on your bike? Even on a Nomad.


Thx for the heads up sucker.....


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> don't look at me...I am drunk...I love your legs pretty boy


One too many margaritas as usual  Here's the picture of AMCAT's leg again, which he deleted (including the original post), after b*tching and moaning like a little girl about how he is hurting so much after a couple of scratches. When everyone called him out on it, he first denied it and then started attacking like a little girl.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cable0guy said:


> One too many margaritas as usual  Here's the picture of AMCAT's leg again, which he deleted (including the original post), after b*tching and moaning like a little girl about how he is hurting so much after a couple of scratches. When everyone called him out on it, he first denied it and then started attacking like a little girl.


now he is trying to be cool and hope it blows over..and that ain't working either


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

Yea if you want to show something off at least make it a good one.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

^^that made me hungry. im having steaks for diner!


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

suba said:


> This thread is unbelievable. If I had posted the Op pic and you guys jumped on my a$$ like that I'd be taking a little trip to see what big rough tough bikers you guys really are. Give the guy some credit. He had the guts to post what he did. I would have never posted that pic, but then again I would never shave my legs either.  The guy could have deleted his pic and revised his posts to 'no comment ' then you guys would be the one's looking silly.
> 
> If you guys think it's a badge of honor to screw yourself up think again. It only shows stupidity and bad planning. Just wait until your older and you can't walk without ankle or knee pain, or you have permanent back pain , or you have dizzy spells because of an old neck or head injury.
> 
> So give the guy a break. He'll be the one most likely living without pain someday, and you'll be feeling old before your time.


Just why should we give him a break, if you don't like a little pain to go with the gravity addiction, do something else! I have wrecked both ankles, left one reconstructed once and beginning to fail again. Right ankle, three seperate surgeries to fix one trip under through the back wheel when head tube seperated from frame on landing. Admittedly stupid body wrecking activities but just can't help myself; gotta ride, as much as possible.:madmax:


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

coldsteele said:


> Yea if you want to show something off at least make it a good one.


stop bieng a baby man. that is nothing


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

true it was only a 6 inch cut though the skin and the muscle fascia. 13 stitches and i was off.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

I love you guys..........


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

AMCAT said:


> I love you guys..........


I FEEL THE LOVE !!!


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

coldsteele said:


> Yea if you want to show something off at least make it a good one.


Thats quite the vagina you have growing on your arm.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

coldsteele said:


> true it was only a 6 inch cut though the skin and the muscle fascia. 13 stitches and i was off.


baby.....look at the OP's injury. you think you have it bad....


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

WKD-RDR said:


> Thats quite the vagina you have growing on your arm.


So you like?? 


Amazing Larry104 said:


> baby.....look at the OP's injury. you think you have it bad....


Not really. At least my cut didn't knock all the hair off my legs. Or arm.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I had a stupid moment this morning caused by adrenaline. I tried to do a stoppie without using the front brake. Genius move! My foot landed behind the pedal and the studs scraped huge gashes in my shin!
Yay! I love bikes. Now I just ruined my weekend.


----------

